# Lake Anahuac Jugging



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

10 blue cats and the biggest channel cat (possible hybrid) I have ever seen. Biggest around 7-8 lbs the rest 1-5 lbs. The majority around 3-4 lbs. Flagging Jugs, 3-5ft of water, variable depths, Shad and cut mullet, 1-4pm. Via kayaks!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Since Lake Anahuac is south of I-10, is it legal to use jugs there? I know the game warden said that anything south of I-10 we could not use jugs like in the lakes north of Long Island Bayou.

Anyway, congrats on the nice mess of fish. I bet a kayak is perfect for that lake since it isn't very deep. I remember putting my jon boat in at Whites Park and going down Turtle Bayou and into lake Anahuac. I had to be careful of where I was going or I would hit bottom.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

It is south of I-10 but it is not connected to the bay system.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

It is legal in Lake Anahuac. Nice catch... but where did you manage to find the shad/mullet?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Good to know!!! Again, congrats on the catch.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

We caught the mullet and shad at the gates leading to the river. They just shut off the gates now but they were in there thick!


----------

